# array mit ländercodes und ländernamen



## TiMbO2k (8. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

hat evtl. jemand ein Array mit allen Ländercodes und Ländernamen in folgendem Format?


```
$laender = array("de" => "Deutchland",
                 "en" => "England",
                 "it" => "Italien",
                 "au" => "Australien");
```

Evtl. hat ja jemand schon solch ein Array erstellt und kann mir das mal geben.

MfG

timbo


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Oktober 2002)

Leider hast du nicht angegeben, welche Norm du bei deinen Abkürzungen benutzen willst.

Aber mit der ISO-3166 kannst du nie falsch liegen... also bitte:


```
$laender = array("AD" => "Andorra",
                 "AE" => "Vereinigte Arabische Emirate",
                 "AF" => "Afghanistan",
                 "AG" => "Antigua und Barbuda",
                 "AI" => "Anguilla",
                 "AL" => "Albanien",
                 "AM" => "Armenien",
                 "AN" => "Niederländische Antillen",
                 "AO" => "Angola",
                 "AQ" => "Antarktis",
                 "AR" => "Argentinien",
                 "AS" => "Amerikanisch-Samoa",
                 "AT" => "Österreich (Austria)",
                 "AU" => "Australien",
                 "AW" => "Aruba",
                 "AZ" => "Azerbaijan",
                 "BA" => "Bosnien-Herzegovina",
                 "BB" => "Barbados",
                 "BD" => "Bangladesh",
                 "BE" => "Belgien",
                 "BF" => "Burkina Faso",
                 "BG" => "Bulgarien",
                 "BH" => "Bahrain",
                 "BI" => "Burundi",
                 "BJ" => "Benin",
                 "BM" => "Bermudas",
                 "BN" => "Brunei Darussalam",
                 "BO" => "Bolivien",
                 "BR" => "Brasilien",
                 "BS" => "Bahamas",
                 "BT" => "Bhutan",
                 "BV" => "Bouvet Island",
                 "BW" => "Botswana",
                 "BY" => "Weißrußland (Belarus)",
                 "BZ" => "Belize",
                 "CA" => "Canada",
                 "CC" => "Cocos (Keeling) Islands",
                 "CD" => "Demokratische Republik Kongo",
                 "CF" => "Zentralafrikanische Republik",
                 "CG" => "Kongo",
                 "CH" => "Schweiz",
                 "CI" => "Elfenbeinküste (Cote D'Ivoire)",
                 "CK" => "Cook Islands",
                 "CL" => "Chile",
                 "CM" => "Kamerun",
                 "CN" => "China",
                 "CO" => "Kolumbien",
                 "CR" => "Costa Rica",
                 "CS" => "Tschechoslowakei (ehemalige)",
                 "CU" => "Kuba",
                 "CV" => "Kap Verde",
                 "CX" => "Christmas Island",
                 "CY" => "Zypern",
                 "CZ" => "Tschechische Republik",
                 "DE" => "Deutschland",
                 "DJ" => "Djibouti",
                 "DK" => "Dänemark",
                 "DM" => "Dominica",
                 "DO" => "Dominikanische Republik",
                 "DZ" => "Algerien",
                 "EC" => "Ecuador",
                 "EE" => "Estland",
                 "EG" => "Ägypten",
                 "EH" => "Westsahara",
                 "ER" => "Eritrea",
                 "ES" => "Spanien",
                 "ET" => "Äthiopien",
                 "FI" => "Finnland",
                 "FJ" => "Fiji",
                 "FK" => "Falkland-Inseln (Malvinas)",
                 "FM" => "Micronesien",
                 "FO" => "Faröer-Inseln",
                 "FR" => "Frankreich",
                 "FX" => "France, Metropolitan",
                 "GA" => "Gabon",
                 "GD" => "Grenada",
                 "GE" => "Georgien",
                 "GF" => "Französisch Guiana",
                 "GH" => "Ghana",
                 "GI" => "Gibraltar",
                 "GL" => "Grönland",
                 "GM" => "Gambia",
                 "GN" => "Guinea",
                 "GP" => "Guadeloupe",
                 "GQ" => "Äquatorialguinea",
                 "GR" => "Griechenland",
                 "GS" => "Südgeorgien und Südliche Sandwich-Inseln",
                 "GT" => "Guatemala",
                 "GU" => "Guam",
                 "GW" => "Guinea-Bissau",
                 "GY" => "Guyana",
                 "HK" => "Kong Hong",
                 "HM" => "Heard und Mc Donald Islands",
                 "HN" => "Honduras",
                 "HT" => "Haiti",
                 "HU" => "Ungarn",
                 "ID" => "Indonesien",
                 "IE" => "Irland",
                 "IL" => "Israel",
                 "IN" => "Indien",
                 "IO" => "British Indian Ocean Territory",
                 "IQ" => "Irak",
                 "IR" => "Iran (Islamische Republik)",
                 "IS" => "Island",
                 "IT" => "Italien",
                 "JM" => "Jamaica",
                 "JO" => "Jordanien",
                 "JP" => "Japan",
                 "KE" => "Kenya",
                 "KG" => "Kirgisien",
                 "KH" => "Königreich Kambodscha",
                 "KI" => "Kiribati",
                 "KM" => "Komoren",
                 "KN" => "Saint Kitts und Nevis",
                 "KP" => "Korea, Volksrepublik",
                 "KR" => "Korea",
                 "KW" => "Kuwait",
                 "KY" => "Kayman Islands",
                 "KZ" => "Kasachstan",
                 "LA" => "Laos",
                 "LB" => "Libanon",
                 "LC" => "Saint Lucia",
                 "LI" => "Liechtenstein",
                 "LK" => "Sri Lanka",
                 "LR" => "Liberia",
                 "LS" => "Lesotho",
                 "LT" => "Littauen",
                 "LU" => "Luxemburg",
                 "LV" => "Lettland",
                 "LY" => "Libyen",
                 "MA" => "Marokko",
                 "MC" => "Monaco",
                 "MD" => "Moldavien",
                 "MG" => "Madagaskar",
                 "MH" => "Marshall-Inseln",
                 "MK" => "Mazedonien, ehem. Jugoslawische Republik",
                 "ML" => "Mali",
                 "MM" => "Myanmar",
                 "MN" => "Mongolei",
                 "MO" => "Macao",
                 "MP" => "Nördliche Marianneninseln",
                 "MQ" => "Martinique",
                 "MR" => "Mauretanien",
                 "MS" => "Montserrat",
                 "MT" => "Malta",
                 "MU" => "Mauritius",
                 "MV" => "Malediven",
                 "MW" => "Malawi",
                 "MX" => "Mexico",
                 "MY" => "Malaysien",
                 "MZ" => "Mozambique",
                 "NA" => "Namibia",
                 "NC" => "Neu Kaledonien",
                 "NE" => "Niger",
                 "NF" => "Norfolk Island",
                 "NG" => "Nigeria",
                 "NI" => "Nicaragua",
                 "NL" => "Niederlande",
                 "NO" => "Norwegen",
                 "NP" => "Nepal",
                 "NR" => "Nauru",
                 "NU" => "Niue",
                 "NZ" => "Neuseeland",
                 "OM" => "Oman",
                 "PA" => "Panama",
                 "PE" => "Peru",
                 "PF" => "Französisch Polynesien",
                 "PG" => "Papua Neuguinea",
                 "PH" => "Philippinen",
                 "PK" => "Pakistan",
                 "PL" => "Polen",
                 "PM" => "St. Pierre und Miquelon",
                 "PN" => "Pitcairn",
                 "PR" => "Puerto Rico",
                 "PT" => "Portugal",
                 "PW" => "Palau",
                 "PY" => "Paraguay",
                 "QA" => "Katar",
                 "RE" => "Reunion",
                 "RO" => "Rumänien",
                 "RU" => "Russische Föderation",
                 "RW" => "Ruanda",
                 "SA" => "Saudi Arabien",
                 "SB" => "Salomonen",
                 "SC" => "Seychellen",
                 "SD" => "Sudan",
                 "SE" => "Schweden",
                 "SG" => "Singapur",
                 "SH" => "St. Helena",
                 "SI" => "Slovenien",
                 "SJ" => "Svalbard und Jan Mayen Islands",
                 "SK" => "Slowakei",
                 "SL" => "Sierra Leone",
                 "SM" => "San Marino",
                 "SN" => "Senegal",
                 "SO" => "Somalia",
                 "SR" => "Surinam",
                 "ST" => "Sao Tome und Principe",
                 "SV" => "El Salvador",
                 "SY" => "Syrien, Arabische Republik",
                 "SZ" => "Swaziland",
                 "TC" => "Turk und Caicos-Inseln",
                 "TD" => "Tschad",
                 "TF" => "Französisches Südl.Territorium",
                 "TG" => "Togo",
                 "TH" => "Thailand",
                 "TJ" => "Tadschikistan",
                 "TK" => "Tokelau",
                 "TM" => "Turkmenistan",
                 "TN" => "Tunesien",
                 "TO" => "Tonga",
                 "TP" => "Ost-Timor",
                 "TR" => "Türkei",
                 "TT" => "Trinidad und Tobago",
                 "TV" => "Tuvalu",
                 "TW" => "Taiwan",
                 "TZ" => "Tansania, United Republic of",
                 "UA" => "Ukraine",
                 "UG" => "Uganda",
                 "GB" => "Großbritannien",
                 "US" => "Vereinigte Staaten",
                 "UM" => "Vereinigte Staaten, Minor Outlying Islands",
                 "UY" => "Uruguay",
                 "UZ" => "Usbekistan",
                 "VA" => "Vatikanstaat",
                 "VC" => "Saint Vincent und Grenadines",
                 "VE" => "Venezuela",
                 "VG" => "Virgin Islands (Britisch)",
                 "VI" => "Virgin Islands (U.S.)",
                 "VN" => "Vietnam",
                 "VU" => "Vanuatu",
                 "WF" => "Wallis und Futuna Islands",
                 "WS" => "Samoa",
                 "YE" => "Jemen",
                 "YT" => "Mayotte",
                 "YU" => "Jugoslawien",
                 "ZA" => "Südafrika",
                 "ZM" => "Sambia",
                 "ZW" => "Zimbabwe");
```


----------



## TiMbO2k (8. Oktober 2002)

ein riesen Dankeschön!

genau das hab ich gesucht.

MfG

timbo


----------



## Hatachy (8. Dezember 2002)

Hat jemand diesen Array zufällig auch in englisch ???


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Dezember 2002)

Einfach nach ISO-3166 googlen...


----------



## Hatachy (9. Dezember 2002)

danke, das hilft schonmal weiter - auf das einfachste kommt man net


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Dezember 2002)

Reima... jetz hast uns uno scroll-fetisch verpasst 

wie wäre denn eine textdatei im anhang gewesen ?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Dezember 2002)

Ich arbeite mit den führenden Mausherstellern zusammen. Je mehr ich für die Abnutzung ihrer Produkte unternehme, desto mehr Geld krieg ich. Deswegen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Dezember 2002)

Oh.. hmm ... äh.. ja.. 

_Gibst mal die Adresse von denen? Mal gucken ob ich nicht auch einen Vertrag bekomme *g*  !_


----------

